# 75 hp mpower 5hrs 2015



## dgg (Aug 21, 2015)

1] alternator problem,battery,
2]starter problem
3]wont start with key
4]hydraulic prob.leaking oil..joystick not working
5]getting showered with condensate water thru out ceiling
6] in a desperate attempt to get some use of this tractor 
i thought about looking into the hydraulic pump opened the cap i saw no oil so i puts some but it went into the motor OK new technology why would it ?
oil came out of the stack they said it'll cost me about $1,000.
everything i had to do with this tractor had to be done with a rental, the debt the down time and the hardship of owning this tractor may just come with the territory Unlike any motor vehicle i was mislead by the opening [cap] this has been a burden on my wife and I.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Did you purchase brand new?

More info needed.
Is it HST or Gear?
Does the owners booklet mention about checking/filling?

Dealership have postitive attitude helping correct the problems?


----------



## dgg (Aug 21, 2015)

*75 hp m power*

yes its gear,awesome tractor cab a/c, in the heat of the battle next to JD and 
a CAT,i was humiliated and made a laughing star,
The dealer was attentive and said they get paid to work on them meanwhile i pay for rentals and a note i now have, this was a brand new unit no excuse i did get a manual but in the field i couldn't find the time to sit down and read,its ovious it didn't go thru Qc of any kind, now that i have a few hours i'll do all the reading, 
Classic vehicles aside now its all about MAHINDRA,lol


----------



## dgg (Aug 21, 2015)

putting the hydraulic fluid thru the pump they said the motor is ruined
it ran for maybe 15 seconds can the viscosity test reveal the loss of cylinders and all?


----------



## Wil7171 (Apr 27, 2014)

No it can't to my knowledge and I really can't see it destroying the engine if you ran it for a minute and 15 seconds little alone just 15 I think someone may be trying to rip you off for another problem that your tractor already had hints fact you had to add some fluids or fluid in the first placeI ran my jeep with literally a quart of oil in it for 20 minutes and it didn't destroy my engine it started overheating real bad I did cut it off but that was on the same V-8 I've been running for two years since and I've put everything from 10 W 32 and 20 W 50 of both gasoline and diesel oil grades including used oil in that thing


----------



## dgg (Aug 21, 2015)

i went to the dealer today started and loaded the tractor they had changed the oil so level was fine,they were surprised to hear it run they did'nt know the tractor would start by jumping it at the starter i asked why they would like to sell me another motor if that one sounded just fine.I took it to another dealer for all the other problems we already know about, after trouble shooting he wound up doing the same to get it off the trailer it did shoot out a little smoke at first when shifting gears we'll see in a couple of weeks, Thanks


----------



## Wil7171 (Apr 27, 2014)

Whoa whoa the repair shop for your tractor did not know you can jump the starter out to make it work


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Sounds to me you're dealing with the wrong people. The "bumper to bumper" warranty covers the oil leaks, electrical, cab and air, etc. at no charge to you other than service calls/transport. The engine is covered under the 5 year internally lubricated power train warranty. Engine failure due to oil transfer in that short time period is highly unlikely, and even it were true, a $1000 charge to you makes no sense at all. Get a second opinion.
Granted, what warranty pays the dealers is less than shop rate, and no money maker for them, but that's the nature of the business. It may be they are trying to make up the difference at your expense? Just guessing here.


----------



## dgg (Aug 21, 2015)

maybe this other dealer can do some good i hope, i'm glad the engine only smoked a little while shifting gears it will probably go away in a few hours,
transportation does cost i didn't imagine dealer hopping i really need this tractor in the field,


----------



## Farmerguytrying (Jul 19, 2016)

*would never by a mahindra again either*

your story is very similar to mine. Not sure where you bought yours but I bought mine from Tatum Motors out of MO. Horrible experience because I researched Mahindra and thought I was buying a really good tractor with service after the sale. turned out exactly the opposite


----------

